# Moonshine Bundt



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 31, 2019)

How bouts a moonshine bundt.
I get this shine in Paducah, KY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes sir that looks good.

Rick you changed your name on here you trying to hide.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 31, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes sir that looks good.
> 
> Rick you changed your name on here you trying to hide.
> 
> Warren


Naa

I figured sinec we dont own anything up in PA anymore i might as well use something for Florida.

Or like we said at the Bomb wing.
Fear What You Cannot See............lol


----------



## motocrash (Mar 31, 2019)

No more of a snow bird than a flamingo now?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

How bout a recipe? Looks great!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 31, 2019)

Works for me.

Warren


----------

